# StolenMadWolf's Bad Random Furry Art



## StolenMadWolf (Feb 28, 2021)

Well, I figured that I might as well put up a furry themed art thread up here for anything I try out, especially since I'm still looking for tips and advise as I go along!

Here are some of pieces I have done so far, with an early practice and more based on my own Fursona of Kili Kingsley (though I might do more with the full body in the future). As a bonus, it doubles as a timeline with what I have gone on to do so far.



Spoiler: Early Sketches
















So first off, I just did some regular sketches of wolves heads. Now granted, I did some practice runs with real life wolves, but I started to stylise them quite early.



Spoiler: First Shaded Head











Afterwards, I figured that I would aim a little bit higher. Hence I started actually colouring in the head and actually applying a bit of shading to the actual design. The result is very rough, but it has served as a way of just getting the actual dimensions and scale just right.



Spoiler: Kili Head











I later moved on to my actual fursona, Kili. Which meant I had to start learning how to draw hair. The result is again, very rough, and those eyes are giving me nightmares just looking at them, but it is baby steps forward.



Spoiler: Kili Halfbody











I make a bigger leap forward and started working on a half body with the same character, and figured that I would at least be neater for one, and two, try and be a little more experimental, and I make some pretty big gains in that regard. I managed to do a neater job with the whole thing and started experimenting with actual glow effects on the character, namely the tattoos and eyes with a soft airbrush, which seemed pretty cool at the time! Body shape was still very awkward but it was my first attempt at a halfbody.



Spoiler: Kili at the Seaside











I took a particularly big leap with the second halfbody, planning on doing better with body proportions, colouring and a coloured background. Whilst the background does look like something a child would draw, it was still another good leap forward. I was getting better at the body and the head was starting to get a bit better as well. I did get a bit too carried away with the glow effect though, and started to wind it down afterwards.



Spoiler: Kili Fullbody Ref











Eventully, I finally took the leap and decided to do a full body, complete with a decent try and doing a body right. And for the most part, I succeeded. Sure, the muzzle is a bit big and the right leg is a bit fat and straight, but for something I wasn't planning on doing much shading on, it came together quite well in the end. I might still do more with it, but with the shading done, I doubt I can do much. I toned down the glow effect of the tattoos, but still used a little bit of airbrush to give them a somewhat ghostly effect. I also started messing around with pattern textures, such as the stomach fur area and managed to get the upper body drawn just right (even though my hands are still trash). I also came across a pretty nifty trick I could use to give the eyes a much better texture, giving them a much more 3D look.



Spoiler: Unnamed Phoenix WIP











And here is my current WIP, which is part of a pseudo-reference sheet for a new character I am working on, a phoenix modeled after a falcon and an old school logo. For only my second try on a bird head, it's so far come out very nicely! I decided also to take a page out of the eye trick from the full body, making the best eye I have done so far. I also went further, and use a similar trick with the feather's to give it a less flat look. Currently just pondering what else I could do with this beyond some kind of shading on the head and highlight on the beak.

The oldest sketch shown here was done all the way back in April 2020, so nearly a year on, and I've managed to make some improvement.

Let me know what you think, and pointers or critism you can think off.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 12, 2021)

Spoiler: Lyris Ref WIP











Welp, I tried doing full bodies of the phoenix but I did not have much luck. However, after coming across a few concepts, I decied to tweak one of my characters further and give them a basic ref sheet. And they never had a full body either, so I could fully explore how I wanted said character to look.

So, here is the work-in-progress of a pseudo-ref sheet for my character Lyris Heartfire. I had issues with hands and feet on plenty of occassions, so this time I didn't even bother trying to make them human or natural. Instead, opting to lean on some inspiration and this character's lore, I gave them a slimmer, more otherworldly and more androgynous appearance.

I've also experimented with trying some new shading approaches, smaller details and took the eye development one step further by blending in the colours more closely together and using a faint highlight to add a more distinct glow effect.

Still more to do, but I'm curious to hear what you think.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 13, 2021)

And here is the completed refsheet!













						Lyris Heartfire Reference Sheet by StolenMadWolf
					

Welp, what started off as a little bit of experimentation turned into my first full fledged reference sheet! It's not exactly a wel ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## StolenMadWolf (May 12, 2021)

Finished off a little piece I've been working on for a while.





Still need to do more to imrpove, but I'm still making progress.


----------



## Faustus (May 13, 2021)

This stuff really isn't that bad dude; I think you need to work on your ¾ profile heads and foot-paws, but I've seen much worse in terms of general anatomy and you're way better at picking a homogenous colour palette than I am. I like the minimalist background in the last one too.

Maybe try some action poses, comic book style, to sharpen up your perspective skills?


----------



## StolenMadWolf (May 14, 2021)

Faustus said:


> This stuff really isn't that bad dude; I think you need to work on your ¾ profile heads and foot-paws, but I've seen much worse in terms of general anatomy and you're way better at picking a homogenous colour palette than I am. I like the minimalist background in the last one too.
> 
> Maybe try some action poses, comic book style, to sharpen up your perspective skills?



I'll give some action poses a try down the line, I'm probably just going to go ahead and try another fullbody first and see if I can improve on the last one I did, then go on from there.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jun 5, 2021)

Well, I've been trying something more experimental for the last few days. Namely that I would draw a base for a character, then draw different outfits around them. I've also messed around with my art style, drawing a little bit of inspiration from how other artists drew whilst trying a few new ideas myself to build up my own approach. Namely sticking to thinner lines and doing more exaggerated shading whilst also opting to go for something a little bit neater than what I would normally do.

So, here's is the shaded version of the first of these variants (may update with small changes later):






And here is the unshaded version (will update to incorperate the background for good measure).


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 10, 2021)

Well, this is probably the last Kili piece I do for a while, since I figured it was about time I check out something different later on down the line. But I've been working on this for about a week now.

So this is basically the same wolf again, just combing all the different technicques, tricks, ideas and inspirations I've tried and checked out over the last year, including working on my own art approach with thin lines, eggerated shading in places and using some anime style features. Plus the subtle backgrounds, border and gradient effect.

And here is the result:






So yeah, compared to what I originally started with, I've really liking this piece and how well it's come together.

Now admittedly, I did cheat a little bit by using a program called JustSketchMe, which basically serves as a digital version of atanomy dolls that artists would use to work out poses, which I used alongside my previous art as a reference (with a little bit of tracing to get the torso done right, since it has remained my menance). But the rest is pretty much all my hand.

Like I said, I'm really liking how this came out! Might do a regular background version down the line too.









						Kili Casual Hoodie - Abstract [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

Well, it's been a while since I've done another piece, and whilst I was working on a Straight Ally Bust Shot before, I wanted  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 11, 2021)

Well, it's been a year since I got started with getting some digital art put together, so it only made sense to put it together as a college to show the progress I have made:






Definitely liking that progress since I started!


----------



## WolfieHunnie (Jul 11, 2021)

Your art is looking really good! You’ve really made a lot of progress within the past year!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 12, 2021)

WolfieHunnie said:


> Your art is looking really good! You’ve really made a lot of progress within the past year!



Thanks! Just gotta hope I keep improving!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Sep 19, 2021)

Well, it's been a while. After the last art piece I did, I ended up having an art block that had proven to be quite a pain in the side. However, I managed to break out of it as FA Forums went down again and got a couple of pieces put together.

I created a new character called Lyall, which I've done a couple of pieces on. First I did a half-body, and then expanded that into a full body after that. Looking forward to being able to use Lyall down the line, but I'm also feeling pretty chuffed with doing these pieces as well! Granted, I used SketchMe to help with the bodies via a good bit of tracing and mixing it with my art style, but I am also planning on weaning off it a little bit, and definitely helps out.



Spoiler: Lyall Halfbody

















						Lyall by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				












						Lyall [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

Welp, after rolling around in fresh ideas and some vibes and feelings, I decided to try and work through some ideas for a new character. ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				






Spoiler: Lyall Fullbody

















						Lyall Fullbody by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				












						Lyall Fullbody [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

Well, I figured I'd go another step further and take the original bust I did of Lyall and expand it to a full body! It also served  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




I've also managed to do a piece that I may be able to sell larger copies of in some form down the line or use in conjunction with items, as I am thinking about doing commissions soon. I also tried out doing it in a manga comic strip style, and as a bonus, in trying a cat for the first time, I figured I'd use my own cat Dyna as a reference whilst making a bad joke.



Spoiler: Grumpy Cat

















						Grumpy Cat by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				












						Grumpy Cat by StolenMadWolf
					

Well, I figured I'd try something different and a little bit funny to boot. Namely my first attempt at a feline, and an increasing  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




I have FA and DA links below the spoilers.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 16, 2021)

Hey there folks. I don't have any furry art this time round (just an anime piece, so if anyone wants to see that, let me know). However, I am now starting to seriously consider doing commissions. However, I don't know how it works and how much I should be charging.

If anyone can give me any ideas or realistic prices etc, let me know and be as frank as you can I would greatly appreciate it. So if my art is only about five pound, let me know.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Dec 9, 2021)

Well, got a couple of other pieces done. Including my first request, specifically Super Animal Royale fanart.



Spoiler: Standoff



















						Standoff [REQUEST] by StolenMadWolf
					

Well, a while ago I got a request to go ahead and do a fanart based on the game of Super Animal Royale. SAR is basically a Battle Royale ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




I then followed up that with a headshot of a wolf.



Spoiler: Kelly Incarn



















						Kelly Incarn [HEADSHOT] by StolenMadWolf
					

Well, this was supposed to be a fairly minimalistic attempt at a wolf actually turned into a surprisingly speedy headshot. Only 4-5 hour ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jan 9, 2022)

Well, I did a couple of other pieces over the last couple of months with two very different ideas in mind. The first one was to try and speed up my drawing process by aiming to do a much more simple and basic character in design. Something that I could quickly cobble together a much shorter period of time, which generally pulls humanoid shaped characters out of the picture as they are pretty tricky to draw. So after sketching around with an couple of references, and after asking for a few ideas/words/concepts, I ended up creating a form of Friendly Space Skaven character. I went a little bit further, and added on a more complex background with a nebula and stars, which was something I struggled quite a bit with actually doing. So, I feel pretty chuffed about that.









						Exoceni, Pizza in Space! [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

Well, this is a more experimental piece of mine, featuring a new kind of species. An Exoceni!. . The basis for doing this steps from dec ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Exoceni, Pizza in Space! [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				






Spoiler: Exoceni, Pizza in Space











The second one I've done was partly inspired by the playable character of Sonic Forces of all thing that I kinda liked the design of. I'm not that interested in the series, but it was had a pretty good offer whilst on sale, so I figured I'd give it a try. Like I said, I kinda liked the default look of the main character, so I did a redesign in my own art style, as if they were in their own setting all together. I also tried a few new ideas, namely working on a brick wall background and trying varitations of the same colours in a piece. I'm damn happy with the result here, and threw away quite a few extra hours to try and get it put together.









						Gadget the Wolf [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

Well, back to doing humanoid wolves again despite my prior pledge to try something more simple. The reason is something I never thought  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Gadget the Wolf [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				






Spoiler: Gadget the Wolf











So yeah, pretty happy with the progress here.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jan 27, 2022)

Well, I once again started drawing something just for fun, only for it to quickly take up most of my free time. The plan was to just draw another side view of a wolf head, drawing some inspiration from other art and art styles, but it eventully turned into a major project with the most complex background I've done to date. In particular, the piece actually includes a partial trace of an old image of mine from a Mountain I visited a long time ago. Specifically Mount Kilimanjaro, which I not only recreated in a style similar to that of the Gadget piece, but I also combined it with a similar night sky to the nebula featured in the Exoceni piece and topped them off with my first attempt at clouds, which took quite a bit of effort until I got some new brushes to better handle them.



Spoiler: The Mad Wolf on the Mountain











On the plus side, it's also the opportunity to try and develop a new character to serve as a sort of mascot rather than a mere new character or sona. At least for any future buisness as such if any of my writing and art gets of the ground. Specifically, the Mad Wolf. It seems like the combination of the different inspirations, art and art styles that have kind infulenced my pieces have gradually combined together into something new at last. Between the new design of this character, and the background, I feel like this is probably one of the best pieces I've done in a long while, if not the best. You might see more of this character/mascot at some point too.









						The Mad Wolf on the Mountain [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

Well, I figured I would go for something a bit different than what I would normally do. Drawing my first feral character!. . This was or ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						The Mad Wolf on the Mountain [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Feb 19, 2022)

Okay, well I have a sort of unofficial custom when it comes to my art. If there is only a half complete character that I particularly like the look of, go ahead and finish them off! I really liked the design of the Wolf from the last piece I did, so I figured I would expand that character into a full body. Then, since I was on a roll, I did the same thing with the character, only in a bipedal form to give a reference sheet another shot. The result is a reference sheet: The StolenMadWolf.

Yes, I named it after myself.



Spoiler: The StolenMadWolf Reference Sheet



















						The StolenMadWolf Reference Sheet [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

I have a sort of weird custom when it comes to my own art. If only part of a character shows up in the original piece, go ahead and expa ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						The StolenMadWolf Reference Sheet [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				




This character is essentially serving as a mascot of sorts for myself and my wider creative endevours. Unlike most characters I do, which either come out as part of requests or have my own developed settings and backstories built around them, the Mad Wolf won't have anything like that, and will at most only pop up in cameos. That being said, I plan on doing more art on the Mad Wolf as time goes on, as I do really like the design. Yes, those are Kanji, even if they say 'Crazy Wolf' rather than 'Mad Wolf' (technically crazy is the same as mad, and I couldn't find a good kanji for Stolen).

I suppose you can also say it may help with my own self-exploration too.

Either way, I'm really happy with this result!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jun 9, 2022)

https://www.deviantart.com/stolenmadwolf/art/Kili-Kingsley-Evolved-Base-PERSONAL-918684560








						Kili Kingsley - Evolved Base [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

It's been a while since I've done a drawing or had a commission featuring my fursona Kili Kingsley. I actually ended up doing  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




It's been a while since I've done a drawing or had a commission featuring my fursona Kili Kingsley. I actually ended up doing a redesign of his arm tattoos little more than a week ago which were more of an original design compared to the originals. After doing that redesign, I ultimately figured that I'd not just draw Kili, I would give him an fresh new design, given that he's been mostly unaltered for the better part of five or so years save for a tweak in his tattoos.

By standard appearances, his general fur pattern is similar to his previous look, only with darker greys on this occassion. Furthermore, Kili now has black furred socks and arms and a fluffier chest. This means that he has lost the chest tattoos which have now faded away, but he does have a redesigned arm tattoos and he will have a new back tattoo as well. The black marks on his sides effectively replace the original chest tattoos and when Kili utalises his own nanoites, they will glow in the same vein as his tattoos. Lore wise, his old apperance is still canon. This is an older Kili who has basically 'evolved' after all these years, hence the tweak in his apperance.

But Kili himself is literally a sideshow to the background. That glowing orb on the right of him is actually an 'nano-orb'. Actually drawing that was mostly by accident after messing around with a few different brush types, and I ended up really liking the result. Especially since it came out as how I originally imagined such orbs. The background was even more of an accident, and actually came out far better than I expected, even considering the nano-orb being around. Nice cosmic effects whilst also nodding to Kili's own lore, thanks to the use of different brushes again.

I'm extremely happy with this result! I've got an alternate version with a new outfit in the pipeline as well, and will post that up as soon as it's ready!


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 6, 2022)

Welp, I'm kicking myself that I didn't update this thread. So, here goes with the most recent update of mine. This was just a practice at drawing a head based on an head style I did a while back. But this ultimately evolved into a bit of Digimon fanart since I'm on a mon nostalgia binge trip as of late.

So folks, meet Lykaiomon. A Rookie-level Wolf Digimon with electric powers. Well, half of them anyway.














						Lykaiomon Halfbody [PERSONAL/FANART] by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				











						Lykaiomon Halfbody [PERSONAL/FANART] by StolenMadWolf
					

Well, just another fairly simple piece that I've been looking at for the last few days. It was oringinally me exploring doing heads ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/furry/comments/xwlhyv

So yeah, this made a nice change of pace. I've got something more important in mind next, but I might go back and complete a different full body for Lykaiomon down the line.


----------

